#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Εύρεση εργασίας - Επιδοτούμενα προγράμματα >  > > >  >  >  Αναζήτηση διεξόδων εργασίας μέσα από Κοινωνικές - Συνεταιριστικές Επιχειρήσεις

## mechcon

Το νέο θεσμικό πλαίσιο για την Κοινωνική Οικονομία δίνει, μεταξύ άλλων,  τη δυνατότητα σύστασης Κοινωνικών Επιχειρήσεων παραγωγικού σκοπού. Το  ΙΕΚΕΜ ΤΕΕ έχει πάρει διάφορες πρωτοβουλίες για το θέμα Κοινωνικές  Επιχειρήσεις και Μηχανικοί με αποκορύφωμα σχετική ημερίδα, της οποίας  όλο το υλικό και οι βιντεοσκοπημένες παρουσιάσεις βρίσκονται στη  διεύθυνση: http://anaptixi.word.../01/08/koinoik.


Με σκοπό την ανάπτυξη πρωτοβουλιών από άνεργους μηχανικούς προχωράει στη δημιουργία *ομάδων κοινών ενδιαφερόντων*  μηχανικών και άλλων επιστημόνων για τη διερεύνηση δυνατοτήτων εργασίας  μέσα από κοινωνικές επιχειρήσεις,  με τη συνδρομή αντίστοιχων εθελοντών  συμβούλων (μέντορες). Για το σκοπό αυτό έχει αναρτήσει το παρακάτω  ερωτηματολόγιο.

*Ερωτηματολόγιο* για τη δημιουργία ομάδων κοινών ενδιαφερόντων για τη διερεύνηση διεξόδων μέσα από κοινωνικές επιχειρήσεις

----------

Xάρης

----------

